# Splicing Plastic Vacuum Lines for Dash AC Unit



## mhbell (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a Evans Tempcon Dash AC Unit. Most newer RV's have this. The Vacuum lines are small 1/8th inch dia, and are made of a plastic like material. They are way to long and Thor (Four Winds) chose to fold them up and secure to the outer firewall with nylon ties. After time they will kink cutting off the Vacuum to the Dash AC. They are almost 3 to 4 feet to long. Does anyone know how to cut and splice them. I am sure this is what is causing my Dash AC Problems and lack of vacuum.
Mel


----------



## Turning Wrenches (Nov 21, 2015)

Most plastic lines are connected with quick connecters. Push the plastic ring in on the fitting and pull out the line. If the line is connected using a nut and ferrule the ferrule should be replaced when reconnecting the line. If the line is not accessible or some how permanently attached  you can use a splicing connecter (double female connecter) The connecters are available from Festo, SMC or other pneumatic suppliers. As a last resort you can pick up a brass connecter at any big box hardware store. The type used for copper lines will work just fine.


----------

